# YIKES!!!! Puppy is humping!



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

haha yes very normal. It's just a puppy thing. My pup started doing that around that age, and she's a girl ! I was shocked. Just make sure to say NO and stop the behavior. The other day just when I was thinking she hasn't done it in a long time, she started humping her big stuffed bone! She has her moments, but it's definitely less if not almost gone now....


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Very normal. It is just a dominance thing, it is not sexual.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Boy this is deja vu LOL!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=48558


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Yep! Cannon did it too around that period, and has done it on and off a bit since then - nothing to worry about...it's just what dogs do


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Really most of the time it's more tied into excitement at this age. It's very normal. My 2 ten week old foster pups are humping each other and Danny when they are all playing.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Any of you'all remember the dog from the movie "Click" Every time I read one of these types of threads I just chuckle. Its either its a dominance thing or he's bored!?!?!?! * kidding* It'll pass with time. I had a female lab as a teen that humped everything but humans, like chairs, big rocks, yeah she was quite funny.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirby humps his blankey! That's the only thing I've seen him hump. We had company last Saturday and of course, Kirby humped his blankey in front of them. They got a big kick out of it! I think he did it even more while they were here. Could be to calm himself down? I told my BIL they he got Kirby all excited!!  
My spayed female, Nika, who's at the bridge, used to hump the blanket from the couch. So, I know it's not sexual.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

lol. Cody use to hump my kids plush chair. it was funny. He just all of a sudden stopped and hasn't humped a thing in a long time. I am sure the humping will start up again when he is about 8-10 months, but it wont be funny then lol


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

hehe! Griff loved his mankyBlankie too - then he moved on to his bed (that he never slept on) - I was OK with it so long as it wasn't people and it never was. (I choose my battles.) After his neuter he stopped it immediately.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Lucy also humps her moose, I freaked out at first bit grf assured me it was a normal puppy thing. I must admit though it sure makes me laugh everytime she does it. haha


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Tessie may very well be humping our soccer ball. 
It's kinda hard to tell what's just playing and what's humping when it's an inanimate object.

allen


----------



## Johnnyyan (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't know, my 1 year 4 1/2 month boy golden is still humping ME!!! It started when he was about 8-9 month. When ever I sit down, lay down, when he is able to reach me, he started to hump. PLEASE HELP WHY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Because he needs to release his puppy energy, he thinks that it is a fun way to do this. Think of it as him wanting to connect to you and help him release his puppy energy by getting your attention.

To decrease this behaviour find something that he does not like. For me it was a dust buster, a honking pig toy or a action figure that makes a strange noise. Get his attention, then redirect him towards something that he is allowed to do. Offer praise when he is doing the right thing.

or 

You could also teach him to "sit" when he approaches you, offer a treat and teach him a calming technique such as "nice pat."

Although he is big he is still just a baby who wants to play and have fun


----------

